# How was this curved ceiling built?



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I'd really like to square it up .... but not sure what's above that ceiling. I'm thinking it's just 1980s styling. Can be seen elsewhere in the condo.

I remodeling my bathroom. I'm installing a shower in the area where the curved ceiling meets the square ceiling.

Tough to explain. Here are some pics generated after a couple IPAs.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I see metal stud framing in the pics. They make arched/curved metal studs. i would assume they used those to make that curve in the ceiling


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

But how did they curve the Sheetrock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Depending on what decade it was built, they would have used 1/4 inch rock, then scored one side of the paper, in 1/4 inch strips, got that side damp, and pressed it gently into the curve.
Screwed it to the curved stud, every inch or so, then filled in the curve with mud, and used a curve trowel , and curved sanding pad to finish it, paint .


ED Now there probably is better ways to do it.

Look up Barrel Vault ceiling practices to learn more.


ED


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

jaketrades said:


> But how did they curve the Sheetrock?


Two layers of 1/4" wetted down. There's a few different techniques to achieve that.

There is 'flexible Sheetrock' available but you still have to get it wet.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm tempted to cut this dropped ceiling out. How can i peer inside to see if there something structural in there?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

They make an item for your I phone that is a flexible cable with a camera in the end, like the scope that a proctologist uses to photograph the colon.

Works well in this situation.

Get one and poke it into a little hole, and look around.


ED


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks ED


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Is there a reason why a contractor or architect would drop the ceiling in the bathroom? The ceilings in the apartment are 10'feet. The dropped area is like 8. 

And in this strange shape? 

I'm wondering if it's to keep it warm in the winter (NYC). There is not heater in the bathroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Well... often dropped ceilings are for HVAC and plumbing runs....


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Looked inside there is indeed a plumbing run in the drop. I'm sure it could have been designed better so as not to create such a big drop into my space.

Also you guys were right, the curve is from bent 1/4" Sheetrock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Half inch drywall can be bent by wetting it and laying it over a suitably shaped object (like a large diameter pipe) until it dries. The radius is not specific. As long as you get some bend in it, it will form to the curve as you screw it down.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Is it worth patching this ceiling? The pink circles need to be patched.

Or should I cut it out and replace? It's a little tricky bc of the curve ceiling.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

To patch those holes, cut your patch first, cut a square just a bit bigger than the diameter of the hole, then hold your patch up to cover the hole, then pencil a line around the hole, take patch down.

use a drywall saw to cut the hole square right on the pencil lines.

Then get a 1X (dimension to cover the square hole) , apply glue to ends of 1X, slip 1X into hole, laying it over the hole.

Screw through the ceiling into the 1X .

Let dry, then screw your patch to the 1X, fill edges and contour with compound, shape to match the contour.

hand sand to finish, then prime and paint.

ED


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks Denagorg - great explanation.

Got another repair or replace question: 

This wall had a two giant mirrors glued to it. It created all these small gouges when i ripped it off. Can I repair with compound, and hand sand?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

If they are shallow, YES.

But if they are deep, you might want to remove the area with a plunge saw, and repair as described earlier.

But if they are just only paper deep or less than a 1/4 inch, compound and a wide trowel, sand, paint.


ED


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

No depth to them. At most an 1/8" deep.

Thanks again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

You can patch those areas with joint compound but first apply some GARDZ primer to the brown stuff to seal it up or you will end up with bubbles.


----------

